# Fregadero/Lavabo/Lavatorio/Pila  (Lugar donde se lavan los platos)



## Clam

Tengo visto que "kitchen sink" se llama "fregadero" en espanol.  Mas, yo quiero saber se ha una diferenca etre el fregadero que se halla en al cocina y el fregadero que se halla en el cuarto de bano.  En otros palabras, come se dije "bathroom sink"?

*Modificación del título por unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador)*


----------



## Clam

Si, gracias!


----------



## elmohdez

Hola,en España lo llamamos lavabo.
*lavabo *

m. Pila con grifos y desagüe donde uno se lava sobre todo la cara, las manos y los dientes:
el lavabo tiene manchas de dentífrico.
Cuarto donde se instala:
el espejo del lavabo.
P. ext., cualquier cuarto de baño o servicio públicos:
por favor, ¿dónde están los lavabos?
*lavamanos *


m. Depósito de agua con caño, llave y pila que se utiliza para lavarse las manos.
Especie de lavafrutas que se pone en la mesa para enjuagarse los dedos manchados durante la comida.
♦ No varía en pl.


----------



## Gargoyle

En Canarias, utilizamos los dos términos.


----------



## Quinno

En el Perú lo llamamos "lavatorio"


----------



## elmohdez

*lavatorio *


m. Acción de lavar o lavarse:
lavatorio de las manos.
En la Iglesia católica, ceremonia de lavar los pies a algunos pobres que se hace el Jueves Santo.
En la Iglesia católica, ceremonia que hace el sacerdote en la misa lavándose los dedos después de haber preparado el cáliz.
amer. Jofaina, palangana.
amer. Lavabo, mueble especial donde se pone la palangana.
amer. Cuarto de baño


----------



## LaTin_ViKinG

Igual en México, tanto le llamamos "lavabo" como "lavamanos". Quiero asumir que "lavamanos" es más standard y "lavabo" es más "regional", por así llamarlo.


----------



## mirx

Pues en México yo le digo lavabo, y todas las personas que conozco también, lavamanos era una bandeja que se utilizaba cuando no había lavabos.

Mi mamá utiliza un lavabanos para lavar los platos, pero en el baño sólo hay lavabos.


----------



## Quinno

Tampoco llamamos "fregadero" al de la cocina, para los peruanos es "lavadero".


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
En general, en España:
al del cuarto de baño = lavabo
al de la cocina = fregadero, pila
y lavamanos también se dice (aparte de la definición 2) para el mini-lavabo que está en el cuarto del retrete, (el servicio solo, cuando está separado del resto del cuarto de baño).  

Saludos


----------



## Quinno

No entiendo qué quieres decir, elmohdez.  ¿Que el DRAE tendrá que incluir otras acepciones para "lavatorio" y "lavadero"? Porque no creo que los peruanos vayamos de dejar de llamarlos como lo hacemos...


----------



## elmohdez

*lavadero.*

*1. *m. Lugar utilizado habitualmente para lavar

*lavatorio**.*

(Del b. lat. _lavatorĭum_).


* 7. *m._ Am._ *lavabo* (‖ mesa con jofaina).
*8. *m._ Am._ *lavabo* (‖ cuarto para el aseo 

No te enfades!!  creo que todas son validas ademas si que estan incluidas.


----------



## AFOC

definitivamente bathroom sink es lavamanos es logico y la misma palabra te lo dice : lugar donde te lavas las manos.
no te compliques con los otros terminos de verdad te lo digo


----------



## Gargoyle

Está claro que hay variedades diatópicas. Es más común un término que otro dependiendo de la región a la que se refiera. Los términos anteriormente nombrados son perfectamente entendibles uses cual uses.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Es extraño pero nunca he sabido cuál es la palabra exacta (y "académica") para describir el lugar donde se lavan los platos en la cocina. ¿Es el lavadero? me da la impresión que no, que el lavadero es donde se lava la ropa, y creo yo que tampoco es el lavaplatos.

Parece obvio pero cada vez que tengo que describir ese lugar se me lengua la traba, jeje. A ver si me podeis ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Fregadero_, creo yo... A ver qué dicen los otros, puesto que estas cosas a veces parecen sencillas y luego abren unos debates de lo más interesante.

Un beso.


----------



## Little_Roman

En español
*lavaplatos*

En inglés 
*dishwasher*


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Yo lo conozco como _fregadero, _si es que te refieres a esto:
http://www.consumer.es/web/es/bricolaje/albanileria_y_fontaneria/2003/04/16/60327.php

Si te refieres a una máquina la conozco como _lavaplatos o lavavajillas_

Saludos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Little_Roman said:


> En español
> *lavaplatos*
> 
> En inglés
> *dishwasher*


 
Hola de nuevo, Little Roman.

Yo entiendo que el _lavaplatos_, como el _dishwasher_, son electrodomésticos.

A ver qué más dice la gente...


----------



## ErOtto

Hola a todos,

Uno de esos pocos casos en los que el DRAE no me saca de la confusión.  


*lavadero**.*
*1. *m. Lugar utilizado habitualmente para lavar.
*2. *m. Sitio especialmente dispuesto para lavar la ropa.

*fregadero**.*
*1. *m. Pila de fregar.

*fregar**.*
(Del lat. _fricāre_, frotar, restregar).
*1. *tr. Restregar con fuerza una cosa con otra.
*2. *tr. Limpiar algo restregándolo con un estropajo, un cepillo, etc., empapado en agua y jabón u otro líquido adecuado.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 



Pero... en España se usa fregadero (que yo sepa  ).

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ErOtto said:


> Pero... en España se usa fregadero (que yo sepa  ).


 
El verbo sin duda alguna es _fregar_ platos, aunque a mí nunca me sale y siempre digo _lavar_, supongo que por interferencia del catalán.

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> El verbo sin duda alguna es _fregar_ platos, aunque a mí nunca me sale y siempre digo _lavar_, supongo que por interferencia del catalán.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si, en valenciano también se puede usar fregar con esta acepción:

*1. *tr. Restregar con fuerza una cosa con otra.

¿Verdad?  

No, en serio... se que los platos se friegan. Por tanto es lógico que se haga en el fregadero... pero claro, lo que se dice claro, no lo deja el DRAE.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## mirk

En México también le llamamos fregadero.  Aunque para efectos de publicidad de artículos de limpieza, le llaman "Lavaplatos".


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

    Hoy en día con la existencia de distintos modelos de cocinas integrales, algunos de los cuales pueden llegar a ser muy estilizados, se ha establecido la nomenclatura *tarja* para designar a la específica parte del *fregadero* en la que se lavan los trastes de manera manual. Esto es, la *tarja* es aquella parte del fregadero que tiene una forma cóncava y en cuyo lado posterior se suelen situar las llaves del agua. Obviamente la *tarja* es sólo una parte del *fregadero* pues este útimo también está compuesto por otras partes que reciben otro nombre, como el lugar en el cual se ponen a escurrir los trastes después de lavados.

Hasta luego.


----------



## lamartus

Por orden de importancia en el número de veces que lo escuché: pila y fregadero, pero sobre todo pila.


----------



## ErOtto

lamartus said:


> Por orden de importancia en el número de veces que lo escuché: pila y fregadero, pero sobre todo pila.


 
Y, sobre todo, para bautizar. 


*pila**2**.*
(Del lat. _pila_, mortero).

*1. *f. Pieza grande de piedra o de otra materia, cóncava y profunda, donde cae o se echa el agua para varios usos.


Tienes razón, lamartus, también se usa pila en España... pero parece que el DRAE, en este caso, no nos lo quiere dejar claro. 
Vamos, que se nos resiste.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Hoy en día con la existencia de distintos modelos de cocinas integrales, algunos de los cuales pueden llegar a ser muy estilizados, se ha establecido la nomenclatura *tarja* para designar a la específica parte del *fregadero* en la que se lavan los trastes de manera manual. Esto es, la *tarja* es aquella parte del fregadero que tiene una forma cóncava y en cuyo lado posterior se suelen situar las llaves del agua. Obviamente la *tarja* es sólo una parte del *fregadero* pues este útimo también está compuesto por otras partes que reciben otro nombre, como el lugar en el cual se ponen a escurrir los trastes después de lavados.
> 
> Hasta luego.


 
Interesante. Lo he buscado en el sitio web de la RAE con estos resultados:

*tarja**.*
(Del fr. _targe_).

*1. *f. Pieza de cobre de dos cuartos.
*2. *f. Tablita o chapa que sirve de contraseña.
*3. *f. Corte o hendidura que se hace como señal.
*4. *f. Caña o palo sencillo en que por medio de muescas se va marcando el importe de las ventas.
*5. *f. Escudo grande que cubría todo el cuerpo, y más especialmente la pieza de la armadura que se aplicaba sobre el hombro izquierdo como defensa de la lanza contraria.
*6. *f. Moneda de vellón, con cinco partes de cobre y una de plata, que mandó acuñar Felipe II, equivalente a un cuartillo de real de plata.
*7. *f._ Am._ Tarjeta de visita.
*8. *f._ Cuba._ Entre agrimensores, medida de diez unidades.
*9. *f. desus. *tarjeta* (‖ adorno oblongo). U. en Cuba.
*beber *alguien* sobre **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Beber vino al fiado.


---------------------------------------


Como ves no hay un significado concreto que haga referencia a "donde se lavan los platos".

De momento, entre todas las sugerencias, la que me parece más apropiada es "fregadero", pero aún así no me parece suficientemente precisa o específica porque partiendo de la definiciónde fregadero también es un sitio donde se friega la ropa u otros objetos. Es más dado que hace referencia al verbo, fregadero es cualquier lugar donde se friegue cualquier cosa, es decir "fregadero" es demasiado genérico para mi gusto. Y otra cosa, no os suena como medio fea la palabra "fregadero", no sé si seré solo yo, pero a mi suena como a sucio.


¿No habrá un término para describir donde se lavan los platos que sea específico y suene "elegante"?.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ya sabía yo que este hilo iba a tener "telilla"...

Sí, Lamartus, hoy no coincidimos tanto, porque lo de _pila_ a mí también me suena a "pila baptismal"; pero no lo digo en plan "malo". Entiendo que por ahí haya gente que lo utilice. Mejor hablar de pilas para lavar los platos que ir por ahí diciendo "a voz de pronto"... Ya me entiendes, amiga...

Besitos.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Estuve buscando lo de _tarja _porque yo también lo había oído mencionar, tal vez esto sirva: 
http://www.mx.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/showallproducts.jsp?module=Kitchen+Sinks


----------



## ErOtto

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:


> ...Y otra cosa, no os suena como medio fea la palabra "fregadero", no sé si seré solo yo, pero a mi suena como a sucio...


 
Precisamente... porque en él se limpian los platos sucios.  

No deja de ser interesante que hasta en Wiki haya varios artículos al respecto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavar_platos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fregadero (la foto no tiene desperdicio Pasos  ).

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## lamartus

ErOtto said:


> *pila**2**.*
> (Del lat. _pila_, mortero).
> 
> *1. *f. Pieza grande de piedra o de otra materia, cóncava y profunda, donde cae o se echa el agua para varios usos.
> 
> ErOtto



O sea que si el asunto en cuestión no es de metal ¿podría ser una pila (no necesariamente bautismal)? A lo mejor por eso se dice así por acá porque tradicionalmente eran de piedra (y parece que ahora se vuelven a poner de moda algunos materiales parecidos).

PasosdeAnimalGrande, a mí fregadero me parece una de las palabras más feas de nuestro idioma, coincido contigo en que necesitamos algo que suene menos ¿agresivo?.

Saludos a todos


----------



## ErOtto

MajestyDarkness said:


> Estuve buscando lo de _tarja _porque yo también lo había oído mencionar, tal vez esto sirva:
> http://www.mx.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/showallproducts.jsp?module=Kitchen+Sinks


 
Y en WR aparece para "Kitchen+Sinks":

From the WordReference Supplement © 2006 WordReference.com: 

*sink*:
Compound Forms:*kitchen sink*nmfregadero

 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:


> Interesante. Lo he buscado en el sitio web de la RAE con estos resultados:
> 
> *tarja**.*
> (Del fr. _targe_).
> 
> *1. *f. Pieza de cobre de dos cuartos.
> *2. *f. Tablita o chapa que sirve de contraseña.
> *3. *f. Corte o hendidura que se hace como señal.
> *4. *f. Caña o palo sencillo en que por medio de muescas se va marcando el importe de las ventas.
> *5. *f. Escudo grande que cubría todo el cuerpo, y más especialmente la pieza de la armadura que se aplicaba sobre el hombro izquierdo como defensa de la lanza contraria.
> *6. *f. Moneda de vellón, con cinco partes de cobre y una de plata, que mandó acuñar Felipe II, equivalente a un cuartillo de real de plata.
> *7. *f._ Am._ Tarjeta de visita.
> *8. *f._ Cuba._ Entre agrimensores, medida de diez unidades.
> *9. *f. desus. *tarjeta* (‖ adorno oblongo). U. en Cuba.
> *beber *alguien* sobre **~**.*
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Beber vino al fiado.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Como ves no hay un significado concreto que haga referencia a "donde se lavan los platos".


 
Hola PasosdeAnimalGrande, hola a todos:

Recuerden que el DRAE no es un diccionario enciclopédico y tampoco un diccionario descriptivo, razón por la cual el DRAE puede (en algunos casos) tardar demasiado tiempo en reflejar la evolución que tienen las palabras de la lengua española. La siguiente definición de la palabra *tarja* la pueden encontrar, por mencionar sólo una fuente alterna, en la edición 2005 del Pequeño Larousse Ilustrado (página 962):


Tarja (sustantivo femenino, del francés targe):*4. *Méx. Parte cóncava del fregadero donde se ponen a lavar los platos y demás utensilios de cocina.


Hasta luego.


----------



## ErOtto

Crisipo de Soli said:


> *4. *Méx. Parte cóncava del fregadero donde se ponen a lavar los platos y demás utensilios de cocina.


 
Hola Crisipo,

Obsérvese la abreviación entre el *4* y la definición.  



			
				PasosdeAnimalGrande said:
			
		

> Como ves no hay un significado concreto que haga referencia a "donde se lavan los platos".


 
Pienso que se refería a "además de en México".  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## mirk

Fíjate Lamartus, que pensé escribir "pila" como una de las opciones, pero luego pensé que esa palabra sería muy regional o antigua (¡sin ninguna alusión personal, amiga! )  Mi abuela me decía "pon estos platos en la pila" y yo me imaginaba una Energizer o Rayovac o Duracell con los platos encima, hasta que me atreví a preguntarle a que se refería y me respondió "pues al fregadero".  

Luego, de visita en la Ciudad de México, una de mis tías abuelas se refirió de nuevo a la pila, y esta vez se trató de un cubo hecho de ladrillos, en un patio aledaño a la cocina, de un poco más de un metro de profundidad, en donde almacenan agua para uso corriente en la casa, como regar plantas, lavar platos, limpiar pisos, etc.

En el pueblo de donde es oriundo mi padre, también le llaman pila a lo mismo: un cubo de concreto lleno de agua, que solo existe en las casa  muy antiguas, huertas y ranchos.

¿que tal con las diferencias de país a país, eh?


----------



## lamartus

mirk said:


> pero luego pensé que esa palabra sería muy regional o antigua (¡sin ninguna alusión personal, amiga! )



¡Seguro que es antigua! A mí me enseñaron a hablar una pandilla de castellanos viejos  (con doble sentido) y sí, creo que "pila" lo aprendí de mis abuelas que a su vez se lo enseñaron a mi madre.

También he recordado que escuché a alguien decir "*batea*" al dichoso fregadero, tarja, pila, pileta o comoquiera que finalmente se llame. Pero no os fiéis demasiado de mí, mis oídos me traicionan mucho últimamente.

Saludos a todos


----------



## ErOtto

Más que nada, para terminar de marear...  

También podría ser:

*dornajo**.*
(Del dim. de _duerna_).

*1. *m. Especie de artesa, pequeña y redonda, que sirve para dar de comer a los cerdos, para fregar o para otros usos.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

ErOtto said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fregadero (la foto no tiene desperdicio Pasos  ).
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
jaja, pues menos mal que sólo está un "poco sucio"  

Excelente la labor investigativa de tod@s en este hilo. Estoy aprendiendo un montón. Veo que el tema no era o es tan obvio, a fin de cuentas.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

ErOtto said:


> Hola Crisipo,
> 
> Obsérvese la abreviación entre el *4* y la definición.
> 
> 
> 
> Pienso que se refería a "además de en México".
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Hola ErOtto, hola a todos:

    Tengo entendido que *Kohler* (empresa transnacional a la que se ha hecho alusión en este hilo y que está presente en varias partes del mundo hispanohablante) usa *los mismos catálogos* y *la misma nomenclatura* en español sin importar cuál es el país hispanohablante en cuestión. ¿O me equivoco?...


----------



## forgues

Hola! Todo depende del cristal con que se mire o, en este caso, de la latitud del lugar donde vives. En esta el nombre es "pileta" o "pileta de cocina".

DRAE:
*Pileta*
*4. *f._ And._,_ Can._,_ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Pila de cocina o de lavar

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Hola ErOtto, hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo entendido que *Kohler* (empresa transnacional a la que se ha hecho alusión en este hilo y que está presente en varias partes del mundo hispanohablante) usa *los mismos catálogos* y *la misma nomenclatura* en español sin importar cuál es el país hispanohablante en cuestión. ¿O me equivoco?...


 
Hola Crisipo,

puede ser que lo haga, pero no por ello se usa _tarja_ en España para decir _fregadero_.  
Además es muy común encontrarse con errores de traducción en los catálogos de productos de las *multinacionales* (otro término que, al parecer usamos de forma distinta).  
Tampoco dije en ningún momento que estuvieses equivocado, sólo que no es lo que buscaba PasosdeAnimalGrande.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## elmohdez

ErOtto said:


> Y, sobre todo, para bautizar.
> 
> 
> *pila**2**.*
> (Del lat. _pila_, mortero).
> 
> *1. *f. Pieza grande de piedra o de otra materia, cóncava y profunda, donde cae o se echa el agua para varios usos.
> 
> 
> Tienes razón, lamartus, también se usa pila en España... pero parece que el DRAE, en este caso, no nos lo quiere dejar claro.
> Vamos, que se nos resiste.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *fregadero**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Pila de fregar.
> 
> Me parece que si lo deja claro.


----------



## ErOtto

elmohdez said:


> *fregadero**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Pila de fregar.
> 
> Me parece que si lo deja claro.


 
Muy bueno  

Pero me refería a esto:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2634216&postcount=6,
en concreto, y al hilo, en general.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## dubek

En México se dice fregadero pero no es exclusivo para lavar los platos, ahí se lavan todos los utensilios de la cocina: vasos, cucharas, cacerolas y hasta el comal. Se me olvidaba decir que también las frutas, las legumbres y todo lo que necesite lavarse al preparar los alimentos.
El fregadero se encuentra en la cocina.
El lavadero se encuentra en un patio y se usa para lavar la ropa, a un lado se encuentra la pila o el tanque de agua. La pila tiende a sustituirse por cualquier recipiente que sirva para almacenar agua.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

ErOtto said:


> Hola Crisipo,
> 
> puede ser que lo haga, pero no por ello se usa _tarja_ en España para decir _fregadero_.
> Además es muy común encontrarse con errores de traducción en los catálogos de productos de las *multinacionales* (otro término que, al parecer usamos de forma distinta).
> Tampoco dije en ningún momento que estuvieses equivocado, sólo que no es lo que buscaba PasosdeAnimalGrande.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Hola otra vez ErOtto, hola a todos:

    Pues realmente me sorprende un poco que la palabra *tarja* (usada para designar a la parte en cuestión de un fregadero) no sea suficientemente conocida fuera de México y de las comunidades de hispanohablantes que habitan en los EE. UU. y en Canadá (la globalización del planeta se puede empezar a notar también en lo lingüístico). Por otro lado yo juzgo que el término *tarja* es una buena alternativa para lo que PasosdeAnimalGrande desea y *quiero recalcar* *que* *tarja* *y* *fregadero* *no son sinónimos sino que la tarja es tan sólo una específica parte del fregadero* (la parte en la que se lavan los utensilios de cocina). En este sentido es que en México se usan tanto la voz fregadero como la voz tarja. Así pues no hay que confundir la *tarja* con el *fregadero*. En todo caso y haciendo particular referencia a los fregaderos más rústicos, se podría decir que el fregadero consta únicamente de una tarja. Si a pesar de todo la voz tarja no se considera como adecuada, entonces a mí me parece más lógico usar el vocablo *pila* en vez de *tarja*.

Hasta luego.


----------



## mirk

Hola Crisipo y todos:

A mi también me sorprende que _tarja_ no sea tan conocida fuera de México.  Entendí perfectamente a lo que te referías cuando la mencionaste: esa parte de aluminio y últimamente hasta de porcelana y otros materiales, que se empotra en la sección de la cocina que hará las veces de fregadero.

Como quien dice: la tarja es la batea.  El fregadero es el mueble completo, con todo y tarja y espacio para escurrir los trastes.  Por cierto, no se si _trastes_ se entienda en todo país de habla española como el conjunto de platos, vasos, sartenes y demás... por ahí alguien me dijo que en algún lugar de latinoamérica _trastes_ significa otra cosa muy distinta.


----------



## elmohdez

Si,se entiende la palabra trastes,aunque en algunos sitios se dicen los cacharros y trastes los dejamos para los toreros.


----------



## pejeman

elmohdez said:


> Si,se entiende la palabra trastes,aunque en algunos sitios se dicen los cacharros y trastes los dejamos para los toreros.


 
En Sonora, México, donde no somos muy aficionados a la llamada fiesta brava, le decimos trastes a los instrumentos musicales, especialmente la guitarra.

*traste**1**.*

(De _tastar_).


*1. *m. Cada uno de los resaltos de metal o hueso que se colocan a trechos en el mástil de la guitarra u otros instrumentos semejantes, para que, oprimiendo entre ellos las cuerdas, quede a estas la longitud libre correspondiente a los diversos sonidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocha

Como ya lo dijo Forgues, en Argentina es pileta. O pileta de la cocina. Y allí solo se lavan los platos, los trastes los lavamos en el bidé.


----------



## pejeman

mirk said:


> Hola Crisipo y todos:
> 
> A mi también me sorprende que _tarja_ no sea tan conocida fuera de México. Entendí perfectamente a lo que te referías cuando la mencionaste: esa parte de aluminio y últimamente hasta de porcelana y otros materiales, que se empotra en la sección de la cocina que hará las veces de fregadero.
> 
> Como quien dice: la tarja es la batea. El fregadero es el mueble completo, con todo y tarja y espacio para escurrir los trastes. Por cierto, no se si _trastes_ se entienda en todo país de habla española como el conjunto de platos, vasos, sartenes y demás... por ahí alguien me dijo que en algún lugar de latinoamérica _trastes_ significa otra cosa muy distinta.


 
Para mí, los trastes o trastos se lavan en el fregadero, que como indicas es el mueble completo. Yo nunca he oído que se diga "se tapó la tarja" sino "se tapó el fregadero", ya que éste es donde se lavan los trastes y al decir lavar, me refiero a poner los platos, ollas y cubiertos en las tarjas o sobre la cubierta del fregader, usar jabón o detergente, tallar los trastes, enjuagarlos y ponerlos después en un escurridor y todo eso se realiza en el fregadero, que cuenta con agua corriente. 

Cuando no hay fregadero, todo se lleva a cabo en un lavadero que sirve también para ropa, con una pileta al lado, donde llega el agua corriente y se almacena. De la pileta se toma agua con un cuenco o un traste parecido, para enjuagar los trastes. 

Ahora que en mi caso personal, acabamos de instalar un lavavajillas que habíamos comprado hace ya tiempo, por lo cual ya usamos menos el fregadero para estos menesteres. Así es que ahora le digo lavavajillas al lugar donde se lavan los platos y fregadero a donde los lavo yo. 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

mirk said:


> Hola Crisipo y todos:
> 
> A mi también me sorprende que _tarja_ no sea tan conocida fuera de México. Entendí perfectamente a lo que te referías cuando la mencionaste: esa parte de aluminio y últimamente hasta de porcelana y otros materiales, que se empotra en la sección de la cocina que hará las veces de fregadero.
> 
> Como quien dice: la tarja es la batea. El fregadero es el mueble completo, con todo y tarja y espacio para escurrir los trastes. Por cierto, no se si _trastes_ se entienda en todo país de habla española como el conjunto de platos, vasos, sartenes y demás... por ahí alguien me dijo que en algún lugar de latinoamérica _trastes_ significa otra cosa muy distinta.


 
Pues yo soy de México, y en mi vida había escuhado a alguien hablar de una "tarja". Siempre ha sido fregadero en conjunto, y por otro lado "pila" es una palabra muy común en donde yo vivo y no tiene nada que ver con los conejitos. A los trastes les decimos trastes.

Y Pejeman, eso de instrumentos musicales como sinónimo de trastes tampoco lo he escuchado, sólo conozco los trastes de la guitarra.

Batea, es una tina de mediano tamaño, y por lo que me dice mi mamá, debe ser de madera.


----------



## emergentologo

leyendo que nadie de mis pagos respondio, acoto:
en argentina es: "pileta" (probablemente derivado de pila)
se usa en forma general para "pileta de la cocina" (donde se lavan los platos y demas utensilios), "pileta de la ropa" (tambien llamado lavadero, al igual que el recinto), "pileta del banio" (1 perdon por la enie- notebook con fn roto, 2 esta pileta es donde uno se lava las manos) y "pileta" a secas en un uso contextual. ej: "mucho calor y me meti a la pileta" (piscina)
o cuando uno esta en un recinto con "pileta" sin aclarar que es la de ese recinto mismo (ej dos personas en la misma cocina "donde esta el vaso plastico" r: "esta sucio, en la pileta")
espero haber sido de ayuda.

ps: debido a que es el primer post en este foro, doy mi opinion. que rae o academias no acuerden 1 misma palabra es lo que permite tener un idioma tan rico y variado. 
ps2: creo que culturalmente hablando en cada lugar estara bien dicho de una forma. incluso en ambiente academico segun cual sea.
ps3: el espaniol en Argentina (y coloquial) es muy contextual.


----------



## ErOtto

mirx said:


> ...A los trastes les decimos trastes....


 
Otra diferencia con España. Aqui a la vajilla la llamamos vajilla.   

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## mirx

ErOtto said:


> Otra diferencia con España. Aqui a la vajilla la llamamos vajilla.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Jaja, me refería a que alguna gente les dice "trastos" a los trastes.

Y hablando de... fíjate que a diferencia de otros países aquí a la vajilla le/la/lo llamamos vajilla. 

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Pues realmente me sorprende un poco que la palabra *tarja* (usada para designar a la parte en cuestión de un fregadero) no sea suficientemente conocida fuera de México y de las comunidades de hispanohablantes que habitan en los EE. UU. y en Canadá (la globalización del planeta se puede empezar a notar también en lo lingüístico).


 
Hola Crisipo,

como muestra un botón:

http://www.franke.es/productoshogar/castellano/fregaderosSinteticos.php

Franke es una multinacional conocida en Europa (desconozco si también lo es en Latinoamérica).

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Curuca

Yo creo que depende de de donde seas...o de lo que habitualmente se usa en tu familia.
Sin lugar a dudas, a lo que otros llaman fregadero, yo le llamo Pila.


----------



## elmohdez

ErOtto said:


> Otra diferencia con España. Aqui a la vajilla la llamamos vajilla.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 Aqui a las "bajillas" las llamamos" chiquitinas o menuditas"


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

pejeman said:


> Para mí, los trastes o trastos se lavan en el fregadero, que como indicas es el mueble completo. Yo nunca he oído que se diga "se tapó la tarja" sino "se tapó el fregadero", ya que éste es donde se lavan los trastes y al decir lavar, me refiero a poner los platos, ollas y cubiertos en las tarjas o sobre la cubierta del fregader, usar jabón o detergente, tallar los trastes, enjuagarlos y ponerlos después en un escurridor y todo eso se realiza en el fregadero, que cuenta con agua corriente.
> 
> Cuando no hay fregadero, todo se lleva a cabo en un lavadero que sirve también para ropa, con una pileta al lado, donde llega el agua corriente y se almacena. De la pileta se toma agua con un cuenco o un traste parecido, para enjuagar los trastes.
> 
> Ahora que en mi caso personal, acabamos de instalar un lavavajillas que habíamos comprado hace ya tiempo, por lo cual ya usamos menos el fregadero para estos menesteres. Así es que ahora le digo lavavajillas al lugar donde se lavan los platos y fregadero a donde los lavo yo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola pejeman, hola a todos:

Efectivamente la frase correcta es *se tapó el fregadero* pues cuando eso llega a ocurrir generalmente lo que se tapa es el tubo de desagüe que está debajo de la tarja y que forma parte del fregadero pero no es parte de la tarja (aunque físicamente la tarja también se puede llegar a tapar si colocamos un objeto adecuado y suficientemente grande en el exacto límite entre la tarja y el tubo de desagüe, con el objeto de acumular el agua dentro de la tarja por poner sólo un ejemplo). De acuerdo con la fuente que yo he citado (*El Pequeño Larousse Ilustrado*) *tarja es única y exclusivamente aquella parte del fregadero que tiene una forma cóncava*. Los fregaderos más modernos aparte de contar con una tarja (o tal vez varias tarjas) están conformados por otros componentes tales como: el escurridor, los orificios para colocar las llaves del agua (o la llave del agua si se trata de una llave mezcladora), la base en donde se inserta el filtro que garantiza la potabilidad del agua (si es que la incluye), la base en donde se inserta el cartucho de jabón de repuesto (también si es que la incluye), los tubos que alimentan con agua al fregadero (si es que los incluye), el tubo de desagüe, las ménsulas para empotrar en la pared el fregadero (si es que se trata de un fregadero para empotrar en un muro), el mueble que sirve como la base del fregadero (si es que no se trata de un modelo para empotrar) etc.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

ErOtto said:


> Hola Crisipo,
> 
> como muestra un botón:
> 
> http://www.franke.es/productoshogar/castellano/fregaderosSinteticos.php
> 
> Franke es una multinacional conocida en Europa (desconozco si también lo es en Latinoamérica).
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Hola Erotto, hola a todos:

Primero que nada gracias por el enlace que has colocado ErOtto pero parece ser que no nos estamos entendiendo, así que pregunto:

¿Cómo le llaman en España a la *específica* parte de un fregadero que se caracteriza por tener una forma cóncava?...de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Crisipo, hola a los demás también  



Crisipo de Soli said:


> ...pero parece ser que no nos estamos entendiendo...


 
Parece que no  



Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Cómo le llaman en España a la *específica* parte de un fregadero que se caracteriza por tener una forma cóncava?...de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


 
Esta es la cuestión del hilo... no hay una definición *específica*. Algunos lo llaman "la pila del fregadero", otros llaman "pila" al conjunto, el término más usual es "fregadero" (a secas). En España, el "fregadero" no incluye/no tiene porque incluir el mueble. El "fregadero" en sí es lo que tú denominas "parte cóncava", más el espacio lateral en el que se pone la vajilla/los cacharros/etc., a escurrir.
Igualmente ocurre con los "fregaderos con dos partes cóncavas"  , a los que unos denominan "fregaderos de doble pila", otros "fregaderos de bañera doble" y otros "fregaderos dobles" (a secas).

En fin, que lo de la riqueza del lenguaje a veces es un coñazo.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## lamartus

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Cómo le llaman en España a la *específica* parte de un fregadero que se caracteriza por tener una forma cóncava?...de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.



En mi casa... porque ya no sé si mis vecinos lo dirán igual (no me arriesgo por si acaso), lo llamamos "seno". Sí, así, tal cual: seno. Pila de un seno o de dos senos... ¿otra vez parece que vine del pasado? 

Un saludo a todo el mundo


----------



## pozzo

¿Y qué tal lo que se usa para la lavar ropa, que en México por ejemplo se encuentra muchas veces en la azotea de una casa, y a veces afuera, junto a la casa?  Es normalmente más grande que el fregadero de la cocina.  ¿Tendrá otro nombre?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México esto es un lavadero, que creo que es a lo que te refieres, pozzo. Esto es un fregadero. Esto es un lavabo (por acá casi no usamos la palabra lavamanos).


----------



## pozzo

Sí, muchas gracias ToñoTorreon, es precisamente a lo que me refería.


----------



## ramon gavin

Maravillosa participación en cantidad y calidad. Aporto un granito:
Queda claro que lavadero es para la ropa
Tarja es un término nuevo, y el mas adecuado, pero -absolutamente- desconocido.¿no?
Todavía hay gente que usa el término "pila", como sinónimo de fregadero. Que viene de "pila de fregar", recogido en el DRAE. La pila era de  piedra o similar.  Y en una pila o piedra se lavaba al aire libre. Es término propio de gente mayor, y poca cultura, de pueblos pequeños, y mas de Madrid al norte. Por ejemplo, Arguiñano suele decir pila. No se como llamará a sus duracell.


----------



## Ludaico

lamartus said:


> ...Pila de un seno o de dos senos...



Así lo he oído yo. También como "fregadero de un seno o de dos senos" o "*fregadero de un cuerpo *o de *dos cuerpos*".


----------



## olimpia91

Los platos se lavan en la pileta (de cocina) que normalmente tiene dos bachas. (Argentina, Uruguay)



*bacha*
1.f. _Py_, _Ar._ Pila donde se lava o se friega.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aquí en mi pueblo, tierra del spanglish, se le dice sink, ya sea el de la cocina o el del baño.

Pero realmente, al de la cocina, en donde se lavan los *trastes, *es decir, platos,vasos, tazas, cubiertos, ollas, utensilios y todo lo que se usa para cocinar y comer, se le conoce como fregadero, de una o dos tinas (tarjas).

La pileta usualmente está en el patio y es donde se lavan los trapeadores, no tiene patas, está al ras del suelo, generalmente hecha de cemento.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bacha, en mi barrio, es un término relativamente nuevo (20/25 años) y un tanto "fino". Las bestias paleolíticas como yo los lavamos en la pileta.


----------



## ukimix

Aquí, el lavaplatos. Ni bacha, ni fregadero. La pileta, como en México, hecha de cemento o en piedra. Pero no necesariamente se la usa para lavar traperos; también puede ser un pozo pequeño con peces o un abrevadero para las bestias. Saludo


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Para nosotros la pila puede estar en el lavadero o contiguo al fregadero. El fregadero por lo general tiene dos pocetas, una en la que se lavan los platos propiamente dichos y la otra en la que se lavan las frutas y verduras. Las pilas no tienen forma cóncava sino cúbica y son por lo general de cemento o de plástico.


----------



## cacarulo

olimpia91 said:


> Los platos se lavan en la pileta (de *la *cocina) que normalmente tiene dos bachas. (Argentina, Uruguay)
> 
> 
> 
> *bacha*1.f. _Py_, _Ar._ Pila donde se lava o se friega.





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Bacha, en mi barrio, es un término relativamente nuevo (20/25 años) y un tanto "fino". Las bestias paleolíticas como yo los lavamos en la pileta.



De acuerdo con ambas apreciaciones. 
Sólo agregaría dos cosas: que bacha, además de nuevo, me suena un poquitín técnico, palabra que uno comenzó a usar por escuchársela al plomero o algo así.
Y que la única tarja conocida por acá es Tarja Turunen...


----------



## maxjex

Aquí fregadero no se usa ,se usa Pileta


----------



## francisgranada

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos!

A propósito de la discusión sobre_ lavabo/lavamanos,_ os quiero preguntar si existe una diferencia terminológica entre el dispositivo que tenemos en el _baño _(que sirve para lavar las manos) y el que tenemos en la _cocina _(que sirve para lavar los platos etc.)

El motivo de mi pregunta es sobre todo que el término _lavamanos _parece sugerir una tal diferencia, por ejemplo la existencia de _*lavaplatos _(mi invención _ad hoc_)_._ No obstante, en los diccionarios bilingües que consulté en internet, no he encontrado una clara respuesta, pero encontré términos como _aguamanil, aguamanos, ajofaina, aljefana, aljebana, almofía, azafate, etc ...  _¿Se usan estas palabras en el sentido de _lavabo _(o semejante)?

Gracias de antemano.

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador)*


----------



## Namarne

Hola:





francisgranada said:


> A propósito de la discusión sobre_ lavabo/lavamanos,_ os quiero preguntar si existe una diferencia terminológica entre el dispositivo que tenemos en el _baño _(que sirve para lavar las manos) y el que tenemos en la _cocina _(que sirve para lavar los platos etc.)


Al primero solemos llamarlo (por mi tierra) la pila del lavabo (o la "pica", por influencia del catalán), el lavabo directamente, o en menos medida el lavamanos; al segundo, el fregadero, la pila de fregar, la pila del fregadero...


> en los diccionarios bilingües que consulté en internet, no he encontrado una clara respuesta, pero encontré términos como _aguamanil, aguamanos, ajofaina, aljefana, aljebana, almofía, azafate, etc ...  _¿Se usan estas palabras en el sentido de _lavabo _(o semejante)?


No, hoy en día pienso que no se usan (al menos por donde yo conozco). "Aguamanil", "aguamanos" y "(a)jofaina" los conozco por los libros (y por haberlos visto de pequeño), como palabras para designar el recipiente que se colocaba en lo alto de un mueble de madera y servía para el aseo y era extraíble. Los demás términos no los he oído nunca.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares el lavabo es el que se instala en el cuarto de baño para lavarse las manos.
El fregadero es el que se instala en la cocina de la casa para lavar trastes, pude ser de una o dos tinas.  En las cocinas industriales debe ser de tres tinas.
Los términos que mencionas no los he oído, por aquí usamos palangana y pede ser de metal o plástico.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por aquí decimos la pileta del baño y la pileta de la cocina. La pileta del baño puede que la llamen lavabo, pero no es muy común (lo usaría en el caso de los tazones gruesos que van como apoyados en un mueble). El aguamanil es una cosa suelta y aparte de las instalaciones sanitarias que se pone cerca de alguien para que se lave las manos si tiene necesidad, todos los demás son... ¿arabismos peninsulares?

Agrego: el _lavadero_ es una habitación donde está el piletón (generalmente de cemento, a veces azulejado), y el lavarropas.  Y donde no hay espacio afuera, en el lavadero se tiende tambien la ropa. También es _lavadero_ el negocio donde se lava la ropa de vestir y la de cama.


----------



## Señor K

En Chile:

Lavaplatos = En la cocina
Lavamanos = En el baño
Artesa = Afuera, de concreto, mármol, metal o madera.


----------

